# Transferring A Program



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to transfer programs from my laptop to my desktop? I've serached some forums but have yet to find an answer. If this can be done has anyone successfully managed to do it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You can't do that without installing them Gav.

You need the original .exe files to install. If you did copy the programmes over the registery wouldn't know they were there and couldn't run them.

What are you trying to transfer, or is that a dodgy question?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> You can't do that without installing them Gav.
> 
> You need the original .exe files to install. If you did copy the programmes over the registery wouldn't know they were there and couldn't run them.
> 
> What are you trying to transfer, or is that a dodgy question?


LOL no mate all above board you know me. I wanted to transfer programs like Nero across saves me downloading them again. I have the passkeys (all purchased) just can't be bothered with the downloading.

How's things matey?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not too bad thanks mate.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

rondeco said:


> Search the HD on your laptop for the exe , it might be lurking
> 
> somewhere in Temp or a zip cache , worth a try.
> 
> ...


Cheers Ron i'll give it a whirl.


----------

